# KDE 4.1 Released : Don't Look Back



## Dark Star (Jul 29, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/20047_na9bg/kde41.png​
The KDE Community today released KDE 4.1.0. This release is the second feature release of the KDE 4 series, sporting new applications and newly developed features on top of the Pillars of KDE4. 

While KDE 4.1 aims at being the first release suitable for early adopting users, some features you are used to in KDE 3.5 are not implemented yet. The KDE team is working on those and strives to make them available in one of the next releases. While there is no guarantee that every single feature from KDE 3.5 will be implemented, KDE 4.1 already provides a powerful and feature-rich working environment.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/20039_cfst2/desktop.png​
*New Features and Applications : *


   KDE-PIM is back with 4.1, containing the applications necessary for your personal information and communication. KMail as mail client, KOrganizer as planning component, Akregator as RSS feed reader and others are now available again in KDE 4 look.
     Dragon Player, an easy to use video player enters the stage
     Okteta is the new well-integrated and feature-rich hexeditor
     Step, the physics emulator makes learning physics fun and easy
     KSystemLog, helps you keep track of what is going on in your system
     New games such as KDiamond (a bejeweled clone), Kollision, KBreakOut and Kubrick make taking a break from your work irresistible
     Lokalize, helps translators to make KDE4 available in your language (if it's not among the 50-odd languages KDE4 already supports)
     KSCD, your desktop CD player has been resurrected


*Updates : * 

   Dolphin, KDE's filemanager has a new treeview in the main view, also new is the support for tabs. A new and innovative single-click selection allows for a more consistent user experience, and copy-to and move-to context actions make those actions easier accessible. Of course Konqueror is also available as alternative to Dolphin, taking advantage of most of the above features as we



*www.imgx.org/files/20040_tqg52/dolphin-screenie_thumb.png​


     Konqueror, KDE's webbrowser now has support for re-opening already closed windows and tabs, it also scrolls smoothly through webpages.
     Gwenview, KDE's image viewer has gotten a new fullscreen view, a thumbnail bar for easy access to other photos, a smart Undo system and support for rating images.




*www.imgx.org/files/20042_chi58/gwenview-thumbnailbar.png  *www.imgx.org/files/20041_md56l/gwenview-sidebar.png​



     KRDC, KDE's remote desktop client now detects remote desktops on the local network automatically using the ZeroConf protocol.
     Marble, KDE's desktop globe now integrates with OpenStreetMap so you can find your way everywhere using the Free Maps.


 
*www.imgx.org/files/20043_96c7h/marble-globe_thumb.png  *www.imgx.org/files/20044_upvdd/marble-osm_thumb.png​


     KSysGuard, now supports monitoring process output or running applications so there is no need to restart your apps from a terminal anymore when you want to know what's going on.
     KWin's compositing window manager features have been more stabilized and extended. New effects such as the Coverswitch window switcher and the famous "wobbly windows" have been added.


 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/20048_zt5xq/kwin-coverswitch.png​
 


     Plasma's panel configuration has been extended. The new panel controller makes it easy to customize your panel providing direct visual feedback. You can also add panels and put them on different edges of your screen(s). The new folderview applet allows you to store files on your desktop (in fact it provides a view of a directory on your system). You can put zero, one or more folderviews onto your desktop, providing for easy and flexible access to the files you are working with.
 
*www.imgx.org/files/20046_8kq0x/switch-menu_thumb.png​


Cross Platform Support  :


   OpenSolaris  support in KDE is currently straightened out. KDE mostly works on OSOL, although there are some showstopper bugs left.
    Windows developers are able to download previews of KDE applications for their platform. The libraries are relatively stable already, although not all features of kdelibs are available on Windows yet. Some applications already run quite well on Windows, others might not.
    Mac OSX is another new platform KDE is entering. KDE on Mac is not yet ready for production use. While Multimedia support through Phonon is already available, hardware and search integration is not finished yet.



Home Page :  K Desktop Environment - Be free
Release Announcement  : K Desktop Environment - KDE 4.1 Release Announcement
Download :  K Desktop Environment - Getting KDE


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 29, 2008)

Always been a fan of KDE. 4.1 looks good, sounds good, especially Gwenview. Will update tonight on openSuSE. Thanks for the news.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2008)

I need this.IS this on Kubuntu?If no,what are those phuckerz waiting for?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 29, 2008)

^^yes it is available on Kubuntu *www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG can't wait. Want it. Waiting  ..................


----------



## Pat (Jul 30, 2008)

Impressive..Might give it a shot on arch this weekend


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 30, 2008)

Now I'm gonna get rid of windows completely!muwahaha!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 30, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Now I'm gonna get rid of windows completely!muwahaha!



What about games ??????????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
Kone me windows rakh loonga


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

Just finished installed KDE 4.1 on arch. I am using it currently.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
So,what is this KDE4.1 all about?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice . Definitely going to install it on Arch.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

Time to update OpenSUSE 11

Bas agar kahin se Internet connecticity ki option thik ho jaati.. I'm tired of disconnecting and redialing again-n-again in OpenSUSE 11  damn BSNL..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> So,what is this KDE4.1 all about?


Try it, and see.for yourself


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

Post your memory use in KDE 4.1 on Arch please.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

*img362.imageshack.us/img362/2453/sysusagebu7.th.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok wat is this ?

wat ever it is it look good wanna install it so were to download it .

downloading open SUSE 11 DVD


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the useful information.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope KWin-Composite can match Compiz Fusion.


----------



## subratabera (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful. I wanted to wait till Kubuntu 8.10 but..............Downloading.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hope KWin-Composite can match Compiz Fusion.


I haven't explored for all the features but it's going good till now. there's a good amount of animations around but haven't tried them all yet.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

i'm still not able to get KDE 4.1 from openSUSE 11.. all the repositories which are added during the installation of Multimedia Codecs are there and are automatically refreshed.. do i need to add more repositories?? if yes then please explain..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2008)

Arch sure is fast. Am building the RC version right now, god knows when the maintainers pull in the final one into portage [Gentoo]. But I've waited long enough, can wait no more.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, i've got a question.

Can i install this on my hardy heron???

Can ne1 explain what this is actually?  In simple words this is a theme, like in win XP, am i right???


----------



## hellknight (Jul 31, 2008)

no .. it is a different desktop environment like you've GNOME on your hardy heron.. you can install it too.. but you'll need a broadband for that


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

@hellknight

I have broadband(64 kbps unlimited..don't laugh  ) So, what shud i do to install this?

Or give me any link which explains how to install this & from where to install this.

I have seen this link which dark star gave :*www.kde.org/download/ , but i'm confused ,from where to download?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 31, 2008)

> Hey, i've got a question.
> 
> Can i install this on my hardy heron???
> 
> Can ne1 explain what this is actually? In simple words this is a theme, like in win XP, am i right???



*news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 31, 2008)

@FilledVoid

A million thanx for u for that link, i will try out tomorrow .


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 31, 2008)

i want it for mt pclinuxos how can i install it .........


----------



## humanbeing (Jul 31, 2008)

^kde4 svn will be available for ur distro.search their support/forums.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 31, 2008)

Wish I could give it a try on the ages olf pc of mine


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

that overly greay look sucks, I never looked forward to it 



mehulved said:


> *img362.imageshack.us/img362/2453/sysusagebu7.th.jpg


use flash man ! its so dark


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2008)

I prefer dark terminals


----------



## subratabera (Aug 1, 2008)

Its really amazing. KDE 4.1 improved a lot since its earlier release. Its very much usable now and fun to use. Its beautiful, very fast and awesome. I love it. Currently using the OpenSuSE live cd. *Here are some screenshots...*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

KDEmod 4.1

Its simply too beautiful, fast and responsive. The Desktop Effects rock.

But negative things I noted:

1. Some features missing.
2. Old KDE Control Center was better!
3. What happened to GTK intergration ?
4. More desktop effects would be welcome.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2008)

GTK apps look so bad on this. Ugh, I'm installing Firefox 2 over 3 just for getting it to show well. Even Opera's menus go ugly.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you people tried gtk-qt engine?
I am not having any problems with opera and after I installed opera-qt4 it's even better.
But, it gets all weird while using NVu but once I close it, it's all fine.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 2, 2008)

This is most amusing...



			
				Dark Star said:
			
		

> Cross Platform Support :
> OpenSolaris support in KDE is currently straightened out. KDE mostly works on OSOL, although there are some showstopper bugs left.
> Windows developers are able to download previews of KDE applications for their platform. The libraries are relatively stable already, although not all features of kdelibs are available on Windows yet. Some applications already run quite well on Windows, others might not.
> *Mac OSX is another new platform KDE is entering.* KDE on Mac is not yet ready for production use. While Multimedia support through Phonon is already available, hardware and search integration is not finished yet.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Have you people tried gtk-qt engine?
> I am not having any problems with opera and after I installed opera-qt4 it's even better.
> But, it gets all weird *while using NVu* but once I close it, it's all fine.


tried KompoZer ?


mehulved said:


> I prefer dark terminals


but they can bad for your eyes.


Garbage said:


> This is most amusing...



I seriously doubt macboys will be intrested in kde.
Besides, they hate non-cocoa apps.


but at the end of the day, I feel somewhat sad that kde is trying mingle with propiatary platforms like win and mac. Its exclusiveness to foss will be lost. 


saqib_khan said:


> @hellknight
> *
> I have broadband(64 kbps unlimited..don't laugh  ) So, what shud i do to install this?*
> 
> ...


where do you stay ? whats the cost per month ? how is the browsing speed ?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 2, 2008)

kompozer isn't available in arch. I tried for that before nvu.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 2, 2008)

mehulved said:


> kompozer isn't available in arch. I tried for that before nvu.


impossible 
you tried to search for it or request for it in AUR ?
or, why don't you just kompile it from source ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 3, 2008)

PKGBuild for the same is available. Not available via pacman I think.


----------

